# Überwinterung ? haben es alle Goldfische geschafft?



## Steffen (29. März 2006)

Hi...

War heute mal wieder im Garten ! Aber als ich wieder zum Teich kam schwammen wieder ein paar Goldfische mit dem Bauch nach oben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!
Ich hoffe ja das noch welche überlebt haben !:?  Also mein Teich war richtig tief zugefroren wir hatte ja auch Nächte von bis zu - 20 grad!!!  wie sieht es bei euch aus ?


----------



## Teichfee (29. März 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung ? haben es alle Goldfische geschaft?*

Hallo Steffen,

unser Teich ist erst seit vorgestern eisfrei und ich hatte tierische Agst um meine Fische, da der Teich ab Mitte November bis jetzt Ende März durchgängig zugefroren war. Ich hatte zwar einen Styropor - Eisfreihalter drauf wegen der Gase, aber allein der Glaube hat mir gefehlt.

Und nun die große Überraschung - alle Fische und sogar die Kois haben überlebt! Auch wir hatten Temperaturen bis knapp - 20 Grad. Wie tief ist denn Dein Teich? Oder sind die Fische erstickt?

Heute Vormittag hatt ich übrigens netten Besuch auf dem Teich - siehe Foto. Man weiß nur bei der Vogelgrippe nicht, ob man sich darüber noch freunen soll.

Nimms nicht so schwer mit Deinen Fischen und setzt im Frühjahr einfach neue ein.

Liebe Grüße

Ramona


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. März 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung ? haben es alle Goldfische geschaft?*

Hi Steffen,

bei mir sind die Fische scheinbar gut über die 4 monatige Teichvereisung hinwegkekommen. Ein paar __ Moderlieschen schwammen gestern schon mal eine Runde im Sonnenschein. Unter Wasser selbst ist allerdings nix zu erkennen da mein dickes Wasserschwein (4-5kg Karpfen) den Boden nach fressbaren durchwühlt und daher alles unter 20cm Wassertiefe trübe ist. Tote Fische treiben jedenfalls keine an der Oberfläche, nur 3 tote __ Frösche die in 30-40cm Tiefe überwintern wollten.

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (29. März 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung ? haben es alle Goldfische geschaft?*

Tach zusammen,

unser Teich war auch von Mitte November bis zum Montag vereist.
Einmal hatte ich die Eisdicke gemessen->25-26cm!
Das Eis hat an den Randsteinen die im Wasser liegen ganz schön ramponiert, aber da der Abtauvorgang innerhalb weniger Tage und ohne Sturm vor sich ging, kann ich ganz zufrieden sein.
Es gibt auch hier keine Spur von toten Fischen/Fröschen.
Kann sein, dass sie weiter unten liegen-ich kann max. 50cm tief schauen. Glaub ich aber nicht.

Ich habe im Laufe des letzten Jahres, mit Blick auf den kommenden Winter und die Wasserqualität, bestimmt um die 100 Jungfische abgegeben. 
Trotzdem sind jetzt fast nochmal so viele zu sehen 


@Steffen
wie sieht denn bei Dir das Verhältnis zwischen Wassermenge und Besatz aus? Evtl. liegt dort das Problem?!
Bei mir sind es auf geschätzte 10-15.000l  1Koi (30-40cm), 2größere Goldis (20cm), ein großer Schwarm Junggoldis (5-7cm),ein Sonnenbarsch (10-15cm), 3Nasen (ca. 15cm) die beiden letztgenannten wurden noch nicht wieder gesichtet. Aber die sieht man eh sehr selten. 
Zusätzlich haben wahrscheinlich jede Menge __ Frösche im Teich überwintert.

Ich hatte dieses Mal weder Belüftung, noch Pumpe oder Eisfreihalter in/auf dem Teich.


----------



## Digicat (29. März 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung ? haben es alle Goldfische geschaft?*

Hallöchen

@ Steffen: Das mit deinen Fischen tut mir leid, weis zwar nicht wie tief dein Teich ist, denke aber das er für diese Temparaturen (lange -20°C Periode) zu flach sein wird  

@ all:

Meine 10 Goldorfen und ca. 20-25 __ Frösche haben überlebt (keine Leichen am Teich). Dadurch das der Bachlauf den ganzen Winter durchgelaufen ist, hatte ich immer eine eisfreie (hatten aber auch nicht -20°C sondern für ein, zwei Tage -12°C) Stelle am Teich (Gasaustausch). Die Eisdicke war daurch auch eher gering (hab sie aber nicht gemessen, eher eine Vermutung von mir).

Momentan habe ich Sicht bis auf den Grund (2m Tief), wobei die Fische noch sehr "verschlafen" sind.
 
Die helle Stelle am Grund ist eine MULM-freie Stelle.

Schauen bei Euch die Krebsscheren auch so aus ?

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Doris (30. März 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung ? haben es alle Goldfische geschaft?*

Hallo Steffen

Unsere Fische haben allesamt überlebt. Bis auf einige __ Moderlieschen, die Graubart Erwin beim Abkeschen vom Laub "erschlagen" hat.
Ich hab alle Fische mal durchgezählt und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass alle noch da sind, bzw. wir mehr im Teich haben als vor dem Winter. 
Unsere Goldfische hatten doch wohl noch für Nachwuchs gesorgt und die sind nun sichtbar geworden. Die Moderlieschen habe ich natürlich nicht gezählt aber die scheinen den ganzen Winter über, sobald es wieder minimal wärmer geworden ist, für Nachwuchs gesorgt zu haben. Moderlieschen in allen möglichen Grössen sind vorhanden  

Unsere Koi und Goldfische sind mittlerweile sehr munter, scheinen also ihren "Winterschlaf" beendet zu haben. Mein "goldiger" Sorgenfisch (mit Namens Kamikaze) der letztes Jahr im Sommer seine Abschürfungen hatte, ist z.Zt. mit einer weissen Goldfischdame am flirten. Vielleicht gibts ja bald gescheckte Fischis 

@ Helmut
Wir haben auch Krebsscheren im Teich, leider kann ich nicht sagen, wie sie im Moment aussehen, dazu ist das Wasser noch nicht klar genug. (Hat einen leichten grünen Stich)  Aber ich hoffe, dass das Wasser klarer wird, wenn wir den Filter wieder anstellen.

Obwohl wir den Filter den Winter über nicht laufen hatten, sind die Wasserwerte soweit gleich geblieben.
Ich kann also sagen, unser erster Winter mit Teich und Fischen ist erfolgreich zu Ende gegangen


----------



## Thorsten (30. März 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung ? haben es alle Goldfische geschaft?*

Hallo zusammen,

also, bei uns scheinen es bis auf ein Koi (Gin Rin Soragoi) alle bestens geschafft zu haben.
 

Es fehlt leider jede Spur von Ihm.... meine Vermutung, es war die Nachbarskatze 

Allerdings suche ich auch noch unsere zwei __ Frösche  ...na mal sehen wann sie auftauchen.......


----------



## atzie (30. März 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung ? haben es alle Goldfische geschaft?*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde, auch mein Teich ist erstaunlich gut durch den Winter gekommen. Keine Verluste, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Aber bei mir in Mittelhessen ist der Winter auch nicht ganz so hart gewesen wie an vielen anderen Orten. Einer meiner Kois hat sich seit wenigen Tagen eine Pilzinfektion am Auge zugezogen. Sieht schon etwas besser aus und am Samstag kommt mein Fischdoktor um ihn zu baden. Die ersten __ Kröten sind eingezogen, __ Molche habe ich auch schon gesichtet und die Pflanzen fangen an zu spriessen. Das macht Spass zuzusehen. Ich bin definitiv ein Frühlingsmensch!!!!

Liebe Grüße an alle

Andrea


----------



## Doris (31. März 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung ? haben es alle Goldfische geschaft?*

Hi Thorsten

Wie.... nur zwei __ Frösche....     hattet ihr nicht schon mal mehr?

Ist ja noch Zeit, unsere anderen Frösche sind auch noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht. Bin schon ganz gespannt, wenn es wieder soweit ist.

War letzte Woche schon wieder in meiner bevorzugten Teichhaltung (auf den Knien und fast mit der __ Nase im Wasser) an unserem Teich zu finden


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung ? haben es alle Goldfische geschaft?*

Hallo Doris


			
				Doris schrieb:
			
		

> War letzte Woche schon wieder in meiner bevorzugten Teichhaltung (auf den Knien und fast mit der __ Nase im Wasser) an unserem Teich zu finden



Die Urheberrechte an der Teichhaltung habe aber schon ICH  

Bei vergeht kein Tag wo ich nicht diese Haltung einnehme.

Im Teich gibts soviel zu entdecken, daß man ja gar keine andere Stellung einnimmt.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Thorsten (31. März 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung ? haben es alle Goldfische geschaft?*

Hi Doris,

ähhh waren es nicht zwei....  na dann 3 oder 4 oder oder 

Mal schaun ob überhaupt noch einer da ist.............


----------



## Rambo (1. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung ? haben es alle Goldfische geschaft?*

hallo zusammen,
nach dem ich in den letzten 2-3 tagen dachte das einer meiner alten
goldfische (ca. 15-17 jahre) es nicht schaffen würde weil er extrem
dick ist und auch die augen sehr hervor stehen scheint jetzt alles
ok zu sein. wir haben heute am teich einiges abgeschnitten und sauber 
gemacht und heute abend kreisen die anderen immer hinter ihm her und
stossen ihn an. den fröschen wird vermutlich schon der leich weg gefutter
und bis jetzt sind sie eher wild als ruhig.
beginnt jetzt eigentlich schon die leichzeit bei fischen?
wenn ja ist es wohl das warum er so dick ist.

na mal abwarten.

auf jeden fall scheint jetzt mal der frühling zu kommen.

schönes WE euch allen

fürti rambo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung ? haben es alle Goldfische geschaft?*

Habe gerade gesehen das ich doch noch 3 Goldfische (hatte meine 3flossigen Mutanten ja ganz vergessen) und jede Menge Goldfischchen von den 3 im Teich habe und diese sich die Sonne auf die Schuppen knallen lassen. Hatte gehofft das ich das Fischunkraut endlich los bin 

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung ? haben es alle Goldfische geschaft?*

Hi Rambo, 

aufgeblähter Bauch und vorgequollene Augen ist sehr oft ein Anzeichen von Bauchwassersucht oder anderen Erkrankungen (standen auch die Schuppen ab?). Kommt aber auch bei schlechten Wasserwerten öfters vor (bei dem Winter haben sich bestimmt bei vielen Giftstoffe im Teich angesammelt).
Du solltest jedenfalls ein Auge auf den __ Goldfisch haben und ihn im Zweifelsfall im Quarantäne stecken.

MfG Frank


----------



## Rambo (4. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Überwinterung ? haben es alle Goldfische geschaft?*

nein die schuppen liegen an. er schwimmt auch fröhlich umher.
hatte am Samstag nachmittag einiges an pflanzen runter geschnitte und die
pumpen gereinigt und alles sind ganz wild incl. der __ frösche.
werde es auf jeden fall weiter beobachten aber er ist halt auch sehr alt.

merci

gruss rambo


----------

